# .30 cal bolt pens



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Found this image posted on another site, and y'all might dig it. Ever seen this?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I have seen the kits advertised on PSI... Pretty neat.. Think you slide the bolt to stick out the writing tip...


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Great job. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

If anyone is interested..here is the link to the kits.....

http://www.pennstateind.com/mm5/mer...ter.category=Bullet Cartridge Pen Kits&page=1


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

More I think about it...if I am still around for next year's 'Veteran's Hunt' put on by the Good Ol' Boys...I might just give these kits a try for the guys. Think I could use deer antler for the barrel of the pen...and engrave the antler like we did this year...

Whatcha think ???


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> More I think about it...if I am still around for next year's 'Veteran's Hunt' put on by the Good Ol' Boys...I might just give these kits a try for the guys. Think I could use deer antler for the barrel of the pen...and engrave the antler like we did this year...
> 
> Whatcha think ???


I seen some with deer antler, they looked good


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I made one of these today and the bolt seems to be really stiff. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Bobby, where is your picture of the pen ? Let me know what you find out about the them?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Here are the pictures. I had to take the one that was sticky apart and do a little mod to it. Its is smooth now. One is zebrawood and the other is deer horn. Both sold already.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice !Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Excellent, Bobby... Guess I'm gonna have to try one. May be calling you as a consultant if mine sticks...


----------

